# Hi everyone!



## sierraskier (Oct 6, 2012)

I'm Tanya and I have 3 kitties. 

The first one I adopted from the animal shelter when she was 6 weeks old. She's all black, and can have a nasty temper too. She has the feline rhinovirus and is very moody, esp when she doesn't feel well. But she's very attached to us and is very loving when she wants to be.

Our other 2 kitties are orange tabby littermates that adopted us. They both have the sweetest personalities I've ever seen in cats. They were the neighbors cats, but they decided they liked us better and just moved in lol The neighbors were happy they found a home.

I just found this forum and am looking forward to getting to know everyone.


----------



## sierraskier (Oct 6, 2012)

*swollen paw after iv*

My 2yo male cat had surgery on his forehead 2 days ago to remove a cyst that had ruptured and wasn't healing despite antibiotics. He was fine when he came home. His paw was NORMAL SIZE and didn't seem to bother him, though you could see where they shaved it and there was a little bruising around it from the iv. 

He was really hyper, running all over the house, jumping in window sills, practically climbing the walls, like he was on speed or something. I was really surprised since he'd had anesthesia. We couldn't get him calmed for 4 or 5 hours. I even tried putting him in the kitty carrier, which he normally likes sleeping in, but he freaked out. The front paw he had the iv in started swelling below the iv site, especially the pads. I figured it was from all the zipping around after the iv had made it swell a little. He's in an Elizabethan collar, so he's not licking it or anything. 

When we woke up the next morning, the paw had swollen a lot more, clear up to his shoulder, but mostly below the iv site. It was very tender to the touch, although he was walking on it ok. The area around the iv site was a deep bruised red about 2 inches long. I took him back to the vet. She wasn't sure what was going on. His temp was 105. She didn't think it was an infection but sent him home with clavamox antibiotics and buprenex heavy-duty pain meds. She told me to try and ice it. He didn't think we should ice it, but we managed a few minutes here and there.

By this morning, the paw was swollen more than 2x its normal size and was very painful. He would no longer put any weight on it or let me even look at it. It was clear he was in extreme pain despite the pain meds. I took him back to the vet. She still isn't sure what's going on and wants to take a wait and see approach. She didn't want to give him another iv since he seems to be reacting badly to the first one, but dehydration was a concern, so she gave him fluids by injecting under the skin. She also gave him a shot of antibiotics, a shot of morphine (in addition to the buprenex he was already taking), and put a fentanyl patch on him. She said the patch takes about 12 hrs before it starts working so the morphine was to hold him inbetween. 

I'm to take him back tomorrow, and if it's still getting worse, she may open it up and see what's going on. The paw is now closer to 3x normal size and is still painful despite all the heavy duty pain meds. He is sleeping more now, but doesn't want anything touching it. 

Does anyone have any experience like this? She doesn't think it's infection, but isn't sure what's going on. Maybe a bad reaction to the iv fluid?


----------

